# Seafood Paella



## big k-dawg (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi guys! I wanted to show off a few photos of one of my favorite dishes! 
Seafood Paella is off the chains!:-)  












20150607_154038.jpeg



__ big k-dawg
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2016)

Good looking paella!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 6, 2016)

I agree!

VERY good looking!

We love paella, but don't make it often enough.

We even have a huge paella pan.

After seeing yours I think it's time for a pan full.

Thanks for the inspiration.

Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 6, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> I agree!
> 
> VERY good looking!
> 
> ...



I have a huge paella disc!













image.jpeg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Mar 6, 2016


----------



## north idaho (Mar 6, 2016)

I have never heard of this but it looks great. Is there a recipe posted somewhere that a newbie can follow?
Thx


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 6, 2016)

Check out Yummly or Penterist websites and type in paella in the search! Be blessed!:-)


----------



## atomicsmoke (Mar 6, 2016)

That's a great looking full pan. I love paella, especially seafood paella. Other that mussles and clams what else you put in (seafood)?


----------



## big k-dawg (Mar 6, 2016)

I added shrimp, mussels, clams, cajun sausage and marinated chicken drummets as meats in my paella! Thanks!:-)


----------

